# Reflexology? Any experiences or successes?



## lola123 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi ladies 

I have a beautiful 6 year old boy and struggled to conceive a sibling for him for the last 5 years. We tried ivf last year which got to ET but unfortunately didn't stick. I have low AMH of 2. Hubby is fine. I overheard someone talking about a lady who has many success stories giving reflexology so I had my first treatment yesterday. I am sceptical however it was amazing how I got pain in the ovary and bladder areas when she massaged them. Does anyone know of anyone having success or any information I should know about it? 

Thanks


----------



## amber_cat (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm starting to use this too. It has helped me with other health conditions and the lady I see has reported success with quite a few clients (but also qualified it by saying they also needed diet & supplementation) Good luck with your journey


----------

